# I got a gremlin!!



## Kec5105 (Jun 25, 2015)

I think, lol

Low ear









Normal ear









Head on as best I could lol









Super cute





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raisin (Sep 22, 2014)

Oh my goodness so cute. I am dying of cuteness


----------



## Daisy&amp;Peach (Apr 13, 2016)

He/she's adorable


----------

